# Help create a brand new game!



## Jayenkai (Sep 6, 2010)

*The First Release*

NeoPlatDS v0.9


*The original post*

'ello all!

I'm making a short sweet game, and need some levels designed.
Level design is never an easy task, so I've whittled things down to the lowest common denominator, and made things picture based.







There you go, a level.

The game is aiming for DS.  The top and bottom screens are apparent, and there's a little red line at the top of each screen, where there should never be a floor. .. Because having a floor at the top of the screen would be silly!!

Other than that, there's green space to pad out the image a bit, (keeps it at a nice 32x64 resolution image) and then the white bits are "Floor/Wall" tiles.
It's all very very very very very simplistic.

What I need from you guys is a bunch of neat designs.
You probably shouldn't go WAY over the top, so aim for about 60% black, 40% white, at the most, but the game could probably cope with most occurrences.

In a couple of days, I'll nip back, steal everyone's pictures, and cram them all into the engine.

I've not left any room (at all) for adding credits to these, so if you're unhappy about not getting any credit whatsoever, I urge you not to bother.
Only post if you really mean it!

However many you can muster, as quick as you can.
Thanks all.

Game info soon!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 6, 2010)

Larger Picture please. Do you jump in the game if so how high can you jump.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 6, 2010)

Nope, that's the size of the picture.
32 tiles across, 24 tiles down per screen, top line of each removed..
32x23 *2.
That's all the size of it.

Don't worry about the controls, it's intuitive, the PC edition relies on purely random platforms, but .. it doesn't really suit the DS's tile based nature as well as I was hoping, so I'm having to tweak the game's rules a little..
I just need some nice designs.

Plenty of 'em, quick and easy to doodle, hop to it!


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 7, 2010)

I have no idea what the game is like but here are two random levels.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I'm not exactly sure if this is how it should be...but if it works then that means we have 5 retro levels xD.
I'm pretty sure they are identifiable (I have one more, but I'm posting this on a school computer at the moment while the final image is on my desktop at home).

















-edit-
Added the mario.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 8, 2010)

Them's the idea!
Keep at it.

Many more!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 9, 2010)

It's the three starter Pokemon now =D.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 11, 2010)

Come on guys, need masses of these!!

Meanwhile, the game's coming along slowly but surely..

Mmmmmm... Bats!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 12, 2010)

=) I now get how it's supposedly going to work. I guess I'll just start making a couple of random levels just to increase the level count (since it seems that nobody is motivated to actually help...or maybe nobody has seen this thread).


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 12, 2010)

...I can't believe no one's drawn a cock yet. You dissapoint me.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## FireGrey (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you make the game, i wanna make one.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 12, 2010)

It's really simple, just follow the template and that is about it.

Here are another 32 random-ish levels:
http://www.mediafire.com/?l477e99hwj74ih9

Images of all of the 32 levels coming up soon.

-edit-


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 12, 2010)

Much many thanks, JurassicPlayer!


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

@ca_michelbach There you go


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 12, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> @ca_michelbach There you go


OMG YOU DREW A COCK xP


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 12, 2010)

... Oh...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 12, 2010)

xD I can't wait for Tuesday, this homebrew is going to be amusing.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

Jayenkai said:
			
		

> ... Oh...




Woop! lol cockinmygame.png...


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 13, 2010)

Hype Extension : Won't be Tuesday!

I'm currently in "Having a much needed rest" month, and it'll probably take another week or so to finish everything off.
Taking my time, making things slowly.

... Feel free to draw more, in the meantime


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 13, 2010)

Weeeee!!!!


----------



## chyyran (Sep 19, 2010)

A pokeball and my avatar 
2 levels


----------



## Irock23 (Sep 19, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> @ca_michelbach There you go


Oh snap, I just lost the game.................


----------



## chyyran (Sep 19, 2010)

PLATDUDE!!
You have to include this one, you just have to






how about an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 level. I'm not that great at spriting so..., but I'll try.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the additionals, keep 'em coming!

For those keeping track, I still need to tweak a few things.
Levels are "More or less" working, now.. I've been playing a nice long round for the past ten minutes, totally oblivious to how long I was playing it.. (These are the reasons progress is slow!)
But as the game progresses it just kinda flickers between one mode and another.
I need to fix that, and shove great big "This Happened!!" and "That Time" and "Woo Yay!" things over the screen..  (obviously, not exactly those statements, but.. You know... roughly that!!)
Should help to space things out a bit.

I'm currently working on the "Random looking level = Normal level, Handmade level = Bonus level" way of doing things.  This is so that A) you're not getting annoyed by bats, and B) you all get a chance to see your levels!

um..
Yeah, I pretty much just have to jazz things up a bit.
Shouldn't be too much longer.

\o/yeay\o/

(No vid, it'd looks about the same!)


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 20, 2010)

Geeze, I did a lot of work, since last night!

Here's a vid!



"Blippidy Beep!"


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 21, 2010)

Impressive work.
What language did you code it in? o:


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 21, 2010)

As with all my games, I've used a severely out of date edition of PALib, with DevKitArm.. (DevKitArm r20, PALib June 2007)

It doesn't have all the "Modern" DS-Homebrew-Techniques, but it also seems to have no ill side effects on what I've released so far, so I'm just plodding along slapping games together, and not worrying about anything that might leap out to stop me!
..
So far so good.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 21, 2010)

This game does look awesome =D


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 21, 2010)

Jayenkai said:
			
		

> As with all my games, I've used a severely out of date edition of PALib, with DevKitArm.. (DevKitArm r20, PALib June 2007)
> 
> It doesn't have all the "Modern" DS-Homebrew-Techniques, but it also seems to have no ill side effects on what I've released so far, so I'm just plodding along slapping games together, and not worrying about anything that might leap out to stop me!
> ..
> So far so good.


It doesn't matter what your methods are if you produce a great product in the end!
Keep it up, and I can't wait to see a final version.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 21, 2010)

This looks freakin' awesome. I might just have to buy a new DS for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sister lost mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## swimmeringer (Sep 21, 2010)

What was the music in the second video you posted? Did you make it?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 22, 2010)

I believe he makes most, if not all of the music he uses (and I like them xD).


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not very good, but I have a Samus one right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hope it helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Just fixed something in the image, missed some lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If this is successful, I'm hoping for a psp version


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 22, 2010)

Your options are...
A) Hope like you've never hoped before...
or
B) Send me a PSP

'cos I still haven't found a "Three games I must buy a console for" collection, for the PSP yet.


As for the music, yes, although I'm not sure which you're counting as the 2nd video!

"JNKPlat Horizon" (temporary name) is a temporary track for an unstarted new Platdude game.  I just made it 'cos I had a spare hour or two, and wasn't sure what else to do.  Whether a similarly named game appears is purely co-incidental!

"IdleFish" was made YEARS ago, and was kind of a "Throw a random bunch of totally obscure samples together" mixup mashup thing.  Experimental, silly, fun!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow this looks great, also can I just download on of the pics and just paint white on it?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 22, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Wow this looks great, also can I just download on of the pics and just paint white on it?


Pretty much...I just blanked the top and bottom with black, saved it as a template and put whatever I felt like on top (of course, I guesstimated where the 40% white 60% black was).


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 22, 2010)

No real rule for black/white ratio, but obviously a level filled with white = a completely unmovable area, so!!  you know..
Draw nice, but don't go nuts!

Est. about 2 weeks to go, since I'm stuck at work over the next week, and free-time coding's a bit limited..  (bah!)


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 26, 2010)

Quicky progress report.  It's getting to a "Oooh!" stage, now, with even a half-finished titlescreen appearing.

Things to do.
1. Finish titlescreen with proper menu
2. "STFU" option to turn off the music.
3. Pause button.
4. Extras





So, very very close, then!

I'll take some time to balance out the gameplay, and tweak things here and there.  (Like how the bonus round has already been culled from 1 minute, to 30 seconds!)

Should be soon.


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 27, 2010)

It's looking to be a fantastic game!
Keep up the hard work.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 29, 2010)

I made my fruity loops nameless classicall piece into a level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Up is the piano
Down is choir + bass guitar ^^
And the G & D down are the notes


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahh, Hitler skull has come to kill us all! Killusall? KILULASLL!
Hehe, thanks! This is looking cooler and cooler... do you still need levels?


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 29, 2010)

I've a few days left to go.  If you're making levels, slap 'em here, now!!


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 29, 2010)

Jayenkai said:
			
		

> I've a few days left to go.  If you're making levels, slap 'em here, now!!


shit, but I ran out of ideas!


----------



## kirby145 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dude if you polish this game and have a nice lot of features I bet a game co. will hire you. It would like great on a resume.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 29, 2010)

Got another one done. I'm sure it will look familiar to you all ;D


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice ^^








Woop Woop.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 29, 2010)

If this were 200 games ago, I might agree.. Unfortunately, I've since made...
um..


Spoiler



JNKFruit2K2,  JNKPlat 5 : Resurrection,  JNKCar,  Platdude Blitz,  Star Trek Pong 3,  Green Xmas,  Super Bouncer,  Space Monkeys 2,  Green's 8-bit Tiny Collection,  Stringy Things,  JNKFruit2K3,  Stringy Things 2,  JNKPlat3D 03,  Space Monkeys,  Space Monkeys 5,  Space Monkeys 4 - DX,  Kasino Green,  The Quest,  Invisible Munky,  Munky Train,  Platfire,  Marvin The Wireframe Aeroplane,  Duck Book,  Gamble,  Make Munky Do,  Munky Rocket,  Kerby,  LightHoles,  571CKM4N,  Circle Vs Jellyfish,  7 Games In 7 Days,  Get Stars,  Yot!,  Stringy Things,  UFO Fly,  Fat Munky,  Greenie's Gameboy Adventure,  Minigame Mania,  Mouse Minute,  Super Mario Boardgame,  Xmas Party Games,  The Hexagonal Maze,  Not Pong,  Plattings,  Piperunners,  Abstract Munky,  Paperback,  Love Hearts,  Zombie!!!,  Future Classics,  The Insanely Bouncy Egg,  Typing Arcade,  JNKPlat3D 06,  Breakout Without Walls,  Scorched Tanks Test,  Mario's Fiery Fourth,  Greenie's Bits,  SAnIIC The ASCIIhog,  Munky Runs,  2 Lines,  Super Mario Land!,  The CW Quest,  Penises,  PlatGhosts,  Up Up Up Up Up,  MagnoPlato,  Its A Speedboat,  Picross,  Frostbite,  Thrusteroids,  Bibbleman And Bobbleman,  Heavy Metal Munky,  Greenie - The Helecopter Hero,  The Picnic,  The Other Quest,  JNKPlat 07,  Horizontal Shooter - Experimental,  Time Ball,  Super Carrot Skateboarding,  Your Game Has A Bug In It,  Monsters Upside Your Head,  Greenie - The Eccentric Egyptologist,  JNKPlat Slots,  Arcade Slots,  Awesome Amstrad Type-in Simulator,  Destroy All Enemies,  Platdude's Retro Collection,  BeHandy,  Centipong,  Blockman,  Alien Deathmatch,  Centipong Jr,  Barry The Bourbon Biscuit,  Minesweeper,  Lojigz,  Who Save!,  Spider,  RetroRaider,  Red Green Gets,  The Event,  Munky Blocks,  Monoblast,  The Heist,  Mr Money Grabber,  Space Loops,  Cowbell Hero,  JNKPlat DS 08,  Bibbleman And Bobbleman 2,  H~S : Horizontal Shooter,  Afr0s Chair,  Sheriff Munky,  Ball Up,  Snaaaaake!,  The Gear That Works,  Wheel Of No Prizes,  Stringy Things 2,  Puzzobomb,  Centipong,  Dart Gets,  Alien Deathmatch 2,  Space Monkeys Go Bananas,  Go Left,  J-Walker,  Disasteroids,  Jays XWords,  Storm Of Idigidragon,  Mini Sokoban,  Ship Flinging,  Blockman Forever,  Platfire 2,  WormBlast,  Puzzobomb,  Pipe Rats,  H~S~R - Horizontal Shooter Redux,  Dusty,  Tension Sheet,  Slots,  Hangman,  Splat 2000,  Counters Strike,  Ball Push,  Matrix Blaster,  Tic Tac Toe,  JNKPlat 3D 09 Trial,  Blockman,  Raining Bombs,  Atoms,  Microbes,  Raining Bombs,  Gravity Bob,  Scrabble Scorepad,  OMG!WTF!Get The Greens,  TetriPong,  Painter,  YBox,  Webdings Fighter,  JNK-Sokoban,  Blockman Gets,  Blockman Gets,  Munky's Block,  Yip,  Guesstimates,  Blockman Gets More,  Ninja, Duck!,  Firework Chaos,  Munky Blocks DS,  NeonPlat,  Traffic Cones,  Greenie's LCD Adventure,  A Partridge In A Pear Tree,  Two Turtle Doves,  Three French Hens,  Four Colly Birds,  Five Gold Rings,  Six Geese A-Laying,  Seven Swans A-Swimming,  Eight Maids A-Milking,  Nine Drummers Drumming,  Ten Pipers Piping,  Eleven Ladies Dancing,  Twelve Lords A-Leaping,  Munky Tests His Engine,  Centipong 2 : Gentler, Calmer, Crazier,  Box's Adventure,  Ted Bob In A Mario Costume,  Ace Paceman In A Mario Costume,  Munky In A Mario Costume,  Blockman In A Mario Costume,  JNKPlat 2010,  Gravity Bombs,  UFO 246,  Penis Extension,  Boing Again,  NeonPlat 2,  ScoreRack,  Turret Rush,  Space Monkey Climbs The Space Towers,  Barry The Spelling Bee,  MICROBE2,  RetroRaiderII,  Chuffed Tracks,  Cardagain,  Kee Bo Ard,  Cardagain DS and Fred The Parachuting Flea


so..  yeah... ...  Probably not gonna happen.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 29, 2010)

I've played some of your other games before... I liked them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, u can haz spydar


----------



## chyyran (Sep 30, 2010)

Hm... Maybe include an editor?
But first, release what you have, I don't wanna wait any longer


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Hm... Maybe include an editor?
> But first, release what you have, I don't wanna wait any longer


o.0 He will release it when he is done...from what he has said, that is very soon...so there isn't much point to releasing something unfinished when the finished product is probably going to be released within a week anyways...though the editor idea is pretty spiffy (xD much less work making a level for this than trying to make a decent munky blocks ds level).


----------



## updowners (Sep 30, 2010)

Bleh.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 30, 2010)

I won't be including an editor.
I "could" include an editor, but then I'd also have to include a level select, and ..  I don't know.. this doesn't really FEEL like a level select kind of game.  It's more of a "pick up, play, beat your highscore, pop it back down" sort of game, and the idea of shuffling through hundreds of levels just to get to yours?
..  .. well, you'll see soon enough anyway.

In fact, now's probably a nice time to add another one of these..



woot!
Still plenty to do, though.
Other gamemodes, maybe some powerups if they don't overdo things, and a couple of bugfixes from Mr Chief Playtester.. But it should be done soon.
Some time next week, maybe?
Tuesday, possibly?!
hmmm...

Levels aplenty guys.. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

The world and Punyman v2


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

Another new one, a Camera.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

w00t, I'm on fire!
a wiimote


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

Another one. This one.... well...

EDIT:
Yet another NeoPlat level


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, Thats way too many...

EDIT
USB 2.0. This took me a while





EDIT SSBB. This one was really easy.





EDIT

cd C://
echo A CMD LEVEL!!!
start NeoPlatDS.nds -levelview -cmd




EDIT
This one is self-explanatory...




EDIT




A sword...


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

Pacman. I wonder why this hasn't been done before. Sorry for all the sudden posts, I just felt like making levels all of a sudden.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 1, 2010)

...why not just edit one post...I'm pretty sure it would be a hassle to go through all of your posts when you could have easily just put it all in one and provide a zipped copy even...


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 1, 2010)

^ What JP said..

Today's task, add enemy types! woot!


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 1, 2010)

*The First Release*

NeoPlatDS v0.9


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 1, 2010)

w00t! Woowoowoowoowoowoowoowoowoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy nao


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, yeah, but........ I'll do that later in this post.

These were supposed to go on yesterday, but then GBAtemp Crashed.









The NES and a Crappy DS thing that will look better on the real ds


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2010)

well, I PM Jayenkai with my 2 last levels and got this.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyways, Working on AKAIO 1.7.1 with soft reset disabled. it isn't random though, a brand new game every time would've been great


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 2, 2010)

Use left/right to change the difficulty, and scroll all the way down to the bottom, where there are 3 little "Random" modes.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, just found out about that today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, two new simple levels. They look simple, but they are actually quite hard with enemies.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 2, 2010)

I just realized I'm the only one making levels now that it's released...


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> The world and Punyman v2


I dislike the punyman one, it feels wrong, somehow.
I admire the motivation to make maps, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still can't find my DSi, so I'm playing NeonPlat2 for windows to fill the void


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's two levels I made, it's a ds and a cell phone. It's probably not very original, but I tried my best


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 5, 2010)

@Hikaru, try it in DesMuMe.  Works great, even if it doesn't save your highscores!

(although, be sure to switch on the gap between the screens!)

Also, it helps that DesMuMe's default keys are Cursors + Z/X, which co-incidentally are the exact same key you've been using for NeonPlat2!  woot!


----------



## chyyran (Oct 7, 2010)

A house


----------



## chyyran (Oct 7, 2010)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Here's two levels I made, it's a ds and a cell phone. It's probably not very original, but I tried my best


Hey you took the ds thing i made...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 7, 2010)

o.0 No he didn't. There are different pixels...


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 7, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> o.0 No he didn't. There are different pixels...



Indeed, it is from full scratch, I only said that it wasn't original because I saw three or some of those, but if you zoom in on it, you will see that it's very different. And if you look harder you'll see that mine is modeled after the DS phat/lite, because of the speakers and the smaller screens and round edges.

Also if you think it is a rip-off from you(ron975), think again, because jurassicplayer was the first one to make a ds level: http://gbatemp.net/t252587-help-create-a-b...t&p=3110305


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 7, 2010)

So... V1.0, any thoughts for additions?


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 7, 2010)

no thoughts for additions yet. but i must say this is already a fun game
very good work. i like it.
gonna play more tomorrow


----------



## chyyran (Oct 11, 2010)

Stage builder? with a select just for those custom stages?


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 11, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Stage builder? with a select just for those custom stages?



this!!
That would be good


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 11, 2010)

I myself am I game developer ( check out the links in my sig), and I disagree with you when you say there is no room to give credit. That is untrue, no matter what the situation is. I can give atleast two ways for you to give credit to those that need it:

1: when you add levels to the engine, in the corner of the screen add a small bit of text. It doesnt have to be fancy, it can even just be the designer's name.

2: add a read-me in with your game. A little text document is extremely small in filesize, and it is also a chance to explain controls and objectives in the game.

Maybe later I'll design a level for this game.


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, probably could've, but I was thinking more along the lines of the Main Menu, and how I've kept it all small and simple.  It's a case of "Pick a mode, Pick a difficulty, Just Play", as opposed to "Here's a long list of levels, pick one if you can be bothered to, then repeat that one over and over again, unless you then want to spend another 20 mins making a map list in an order that'll appear."
I didn't want to do that, and I still don't want to.
Simplest way was "Here's a bunch of levels made by people at GBATemp"

In addition, I got to slap "GBATemp" all over the game.
Normally I don't like putting other site's names on my games, but in this case.
...
Well, lets just say that I really hate how certain sites view GBATemp.

"Euw. Pirates are there!  They have idiots!  Euuuuw!  Nooo! Don't mention that site.. You're not ALLOWED to mention that site..."


By slapping GBATemp on the titlescreen, on the menu, and even on the Boxart, I've managed to get GBATemp vaguely mentioned by a whole big bunch of homebrew sites.
And I'm really really proud that I managed to sucker them into doing it, too!

Good old f'you to those site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Stage builder + Stage select, see above.  I was going to quickplay.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 12, 2010)

No problem, I was just pointing it out in case it interested you. Hope I didnt seem to strong/harsh.
No hard feelings?


----------



## chyyran (Oct 13, 2010)

if you don't want a stage select, maybe you could have a level mode with just random custom stages that you made


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 13, 2010)

Like the GBATemp mode on the main menu?


----------



## chyyran (Oct 14, 2010)

Exactly, except with levels you made in the stage creator


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

How about a random level generator, you can choose how many enemies and how many white pixels and they are placed randomly


----------



## Ace (Oct 25, 2010)

Lo and behold: Maxwell from Scribblenauts is in this game!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2010)

Damnit, this makes me wish I still had a DS and a flashcard


----------



## Jayenkai (Oct 27, 2010)

Update's going to have to wait a wee while.
My Pc's having a total freakout, right now.  Started about a week ago with CoolEdit (sound editor) going a bit quirky.  Wasn't sure why, tried "turning it off and on again", and the Pc didn't turn on again.
munkynuts!

So, new HardDrive and a nice little HDD Dock thing, a gradual restart, reorganising files, using other systems, yada yada.. you guys know the drill!

The MainPC is kinda half dead. It can boot for a few hours before it goes wonky again.  As I write, on my MacMini, my Pc's is NOT downloading my regular day's worth of TV, and I'm probably going to have to find a decent newsreader for the Mac..  ..Either that or miss Stargate tonight!!


Meanwhile, I'm still reorganising stuff, trying to rescue bits and pieces, and remember where I stuffed all those all-important files.
Update soon, once I'm all sorted.

(sorry!)


----------



## Jayenkai (Nov 8, 2010)

For those interested, my Dev Center is currently at about 85%.  I'm starting to get to grips with having to manually back things up, and handle about 70-odd versions of different files, on a variety of hard drives and thumbdrives and smeg knows what else..
(I previously had the main PC sitting switched on all day, and it did all the backups, and handled everything.  I'm very much at a loss without it!)

I'm getting a grip on my new chaos, and I'll be ready for DS stuff shortly.
Another week or two and I should be sorted.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 15, 2010)

Yay, 1.0 is coming soon, right?


----------



## Jayenkai (Dec 16, 2010)

PC's Dead dead dead dead dead, and probably no chance for a new one until WAY after Xmas.. (you know the deal.  It's Xmas.. Time for spending cash on everyone else, and leave sod all for yourself!!)

I'll see what I can do over the next week or so.  Time off should help.  .. maybe.. ?!


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

i have an idea for a extra part in it, a practise level, (make it so you cant get loads of points, but you can go through each stage upon completion.  With no enemys. 

Or a Random mode, Where you have say three levels one after the other, and you have to get a higher score then the Computer (aka a preprogramed score) then if you play again you have to beat your own ? 

i dunno i think i confused my self.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Isnt this suppose to be in the ds hombrew section?\
But anyways good job


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 18, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Isnt this suppose to be in the ds hombrew section?\
> But anyways good job


Well, I think this was put here because of the map creations ^^'


----------

